# neons are sick



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems two of my neons are sick.

They seem to have what looks like fin rot (white bump on mouth, 1 or 2 cloudy eyes, fin whitening at the ends) I notice the other neons chasing certain ones around in tiny whirlwinds very quickly and I'm afraid they pretty much stressed these two out to death.

What does this sound like? One of them died after what seemed to be what the second one has now except he looks like he's missing a tiny chunk out of his belly as well as the details explained above. He's hovering at the bottom of thank and not moving like the rest. None of my other fish have skin problems and are acting healthy.

2x clown pleco
3x cories
3x platy
5x neons


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

just used a dose of Pimafix so maybe that will help


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They may well have been hounded to death by the others, but that is a bit of a strange thing for neons to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

man those fish sure took a beating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

but then it might be the platys........how many male platy in that tank?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

strange - the tank has been pretty stable until I added the cories and pleco - go figure. 

Pimafix seemed to have saved the 5th neon - at least he is no longer laying near the floor - but it seems all the neons are getting a little rickety looking. Perhaps there's a sickness in my tank? I know it's not ich.

And I just found one of my clown plecos dead under a cave...

I don't know what oculd be happening - any ideas? Cures?

1 male - 2 female platy


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

hope u did a water change once u found the dead pleco. NH3 might be on a spike which could potentially wipe ur tank out.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

I did a 30% water change sunday (just like I do every sunday) right after adding the new fish saturday.

This morning is when I found the dead pleco and removed him - and then I had to run to work.

Water change tonight I guess. This is irritating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

welcome to t he mad world of fish keep bro!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

So what's the deal? I woke up and my neons werent all looking at perfect as they normally do. a little cloudy. 

my red male platy all of a sudden (looked perfect last night) has an abrasion near his eye and a small piece of flesh hanging off of it. My female sunset appears sleepy - moves naturally and appears perfectly normal but is swimminga bit and then resting on the ground or in my plant's canopy.

I dunno I'm worried. Everything was fine so recently for things to go downhill all of a sudden.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

someone been takin potshots at them and am guessing its the pleco.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Well 1 out of 2 plecos (the larger one) is dead.

and I can't even find the other one - so I'm guessing hes dead too which is a nightmare because if his body is hidden just dead and rotting its going to foul my water without me even knowing.

I'll have to investigate tonight - if I were to medicate should I continue with the pimafix? Should I buy metafix and aquarium salt too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

u might not have till 2night. look into caves, logs, the top of the inside of the log, nooks. u'll find him.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

okay but I don't get home until tonight - so in terms of medicating any present illness? Fin rot? etc...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

try melafix.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought melafix and aquarium salt - tonight I plan on dosing with all three after my water change and hopefully that will save anyone who is still capable of being saved.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh GODDDD why is the water getting cloudy?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

think its a mini cycle cos of the NH3 spike.


----------

